# ADVISE where to get banjara textiles?



## whisperingwind (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I am hoping if someone can advise where in India is the best city to get banjara, afghan, zari mirror work, embroidery neck yoke patches or fabric?

Any recommendation of shops or person to talk to would be highly appreciated.

Thank you so much!


----------

